# Nerve damage to cats bladder!!



## Chrissie1993 (Apr 27, 2013)

My cat went missing for two days and we found her limping home, barely able to walk, outside our front door yesterday. She's been hit by a car and the heartless driver obviously didn't stop. We took her to the vets straight away and we found out today that she's got 5 fractures in her pelvis but this isn't the problem. The vet said that this can be healed in time however she cannot urine on her own and if this continues to be the case we will have to get her put down. This news has broken me. I was just wondering if anyone else has been through this and if their cat eventually did urinate on their own?!! Any replays would be great. Thank you


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I have no experience of anything like this, but just to say I'm so sorry to hear about the accident and the injuries. 

I hope that your cat is as comfortable as can be. Hope you get well soon kitty. x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, sorry about your poor cat. I had a similar experience with my cat and unfortunately there was no happy ending. Wishing you better luck with your puss. Xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry about your poor girl but don't give up yet. x


----------



## Elizabeth and Bertie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello,

I'm so sorry to hear about what's happened to your kitty.

Please see this current thread - it's about someone in a similar situation to you:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...-nerve-damage-5-weeks-he-cant-wee-advice.html

I gave my cat methyl B12 to help repair nerve damage in his legs due to diabetes. I read just the other day that someone else who did the same as I did found that nerve damage in her cat's bowel also improved after doing this (It had problems poohing...)

I really hope things improve for your kitty.

Hugs to you,

Eliz


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry about your poor cat.
I have no experience myself but I know there have been a few on this forum that have.
I hope they will read this thread and give you some advice.
Nerve damage can heal and it is very early days at the moment.
So I am sending positive Healing vibes that your little cat will have a speedy recovery.


----------



## lauramc05 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi there, we had the same thing happen to our girl Summer, she went missing & managed to crawl back home with her whole back end away, we took her to the vet & he said she probably a broken pelvis & nerve damage & wld prob need put to sleep, so left her with the vets to do xrays & got the phone call to say her both legs were broken, & she wld need operations to put pins in her legs!! (cut a long story short) she wasnt going to the toilet herself & the vets were expressing her bladder & she never had a bowel movement & we thought there was goin to be damage inside, but thankfuly she eventualy did pee & poop on her own, 3 weeks on she has both legs operated on & strict cage rest for 4/5 weeks & healing everyday back in on thursday to get one of her pins out, sometimes nerve damage can take months to come back!! Good luck & keep us updated thanks..


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Chrissie, I am so sorry to hear about your poor cat's injuries. Very upsetting for you, and dreadful for her. 

Do not give up hope, your cat may in time recover bowel and bladder function. Meanwhile you can ask the vet to teach you how to express your cat's bladder. It is not too difficult once you have the knack. It will need doing 3 times a day to prevent an infection developing from retained urine. Your cat may object at first but then get used to it especially if she learns she feels more comfortable from you helping her. 

For bowel function laxatives and stool softeners can be given for the meantime. 

I believe chiropractors who treat animals can help where there is nerve damage. As can acupuncture. Many vets these days have a trained acupuncturist on their staff (usually one of the vets). If your vet does not, then phone around other vets and enquire. Your own vet should not mind you doing this. 

Good luck, let us know how things go?


----------



## Chrissie1993 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your messages! We stupidly dont have insurance for her so surgery isnt really an option at the moment but the vets said it should heal on its own so we are just keeping everything crossed. The vets let her come home yesterday and as soon as I made her up a litter tray, she wee'd. She still hasn't had any bowel movement yet but I am guessing that she did in the vets as this wasn't a concern for them. She ate a lot yesterday however since this morning she hasn't touched her food, meaning that we cannot give her any pain relief yet. Is this common for her to stop eating? I was thinking it could be trauma but it is still concerning me.


----------



## lauramc05 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi chrissie, not to sure about the eatin part, summer never realy ate much for a couple of days, but then again she was sedated & recovering from surgery!! We never had insurance for Summer either, but of vet did agree to a payment plan, u shld ask ur vet wld he/she consider this, we had no other option but to operate because of how her legs were!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Chrissie, don't allow her to go without eating for more than about 15 hours as there is a danger of liver lipidosis if a cat doesn't eat. It is possible she is constipated, and if so she will need help to empty her bowel. Is she already on laxatives and stool softeners?


----------



## Chrissie1993 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you again for your messages. They said that it should heal on its own so im just hoping that it does! She doesn't seem to be in too much pain and she is going to her litter Everytime she needs to. She is sleeping 99% of the time but I don't really expect anything less. I bought her some food today and she did eat some; not a lot but I'm guessing it's a good sign? She did poo through the night so I don't think she is consipated. I also bought her some cat milk and she absolutely loves it. She still hasnt eaten enough though for me to give her medicine but her eating a bit should be a good sign? 

Sorry for blabbering on but i don't have a clue really and I'm really bad for over worrying


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It sounds as though she is making excellent progress:thumbsup: Brilliant! 

I think it might be safe for you to let yourself relax a bit now, thought I appreciate there is a bit of a way to go yet until she is fully recovered.


----------

